# CADILLAC JAY * Phx, AZ * 1 STOP SHOP



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

GOLD / SILVER LEAFING, PINSTRIPPING,


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 6 2011, 11:49 PM~19527494
> *GOLD / SILVER LEAFING, PINSTRIPPING,
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice work Jay as always... bout time you started your topic!.....


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Jan 6 2011, 10:49 PM~19527494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i was thinking about starting one. But Orlando beat me to it! Thanks!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Some of my earlier work .
Quads


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

2nd place full custom Vegas 2010


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

dam jay what da hell was you waitn for to start a topic!!!
really nice work homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mad props!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Painted the camo design


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

my old workbench


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Right side 








Left side


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

nice work brotha... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ART LOKS_@Jan 7 2011, 01:43 PM~19531892
> *dam jay what da hell was you waitn for to start a topic!!!
> really nice work homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> mad props!!!
> *


 :dunno: Thanks art.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short+Jan 7 2011, 02:24 PM~19532331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Sick Work :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

REAL NICE WORK JAY


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)

nice work homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jan 8 2011, 09:16 AM~19538963
> *nice work homie
> *


x2


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

nice work ROLLER!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

work looks good jay. keep it going bRO


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 7 2011, 06:29 PM~19534395
> *Sick Work  :wow:
> *


Thanks justin hows your ride coming along? i now chawps an D (chucky) are putting in work on it.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 7 2011, 07:29 PM~19534963
> *REAL NICE WORK JAY
> *


Thanks Sal


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62+Jan 8 2011, 09:16 AM~19538963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mac. your rides looking good! almost done?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 62wildcat+Jan 8 2011, 01:50 PM~19540920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks John,im trying.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

Did you get my pm.....


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 8 2011, 02:51 PM~19541301
> *Thanks justin hows your ride coming along? i now chawps an D (chucky) are putting in work on it.
> *


Its coming along pretty surely, right now the interiors being done while we are waiting on the striper to have time to start on it.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

stuff looks good! who does the murals?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jan 9 2011, 01:15 AM~19545470
> *stuff looks good! who does the murals?
> *


1 STOP SHOP</span>


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 8 2011, 04:39 PM~19541914
> *Did you get my pm.....
> *


no i didn't ?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 8 2011, 08:09 PM~19543496
> *Its coming along pretty surely, right now the interiors being done while we are waiting on the striper to have time to start on it.
> *


Thats cool.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jan 9 2011, 12:15 AM~19545470
> *stuff looks good! who does the murals?
> *


I do. if u need something pm me


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED+Jan 8 2011, 05:39 PM~19541914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the guy i was telling you about when i stopped by your place today


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

Whats good Jay? works lookin good bRO


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:cheesy: dam thats some sick work


----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Jan 9 2011, 07:51 PM~19550762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Mark ? Thanks u. You in s.v.?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 9 2011, 11:37 PM~19553255
> *:cheesy: dam thats some sick work
> *


Thanks chawps. You do some nice work too!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Jan 10 2011, 12:08 PM~19556288
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up E? how u been ?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Jan 10 2011, 01:08 PM~19556288
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: whats up E how you doing brother,, missing that juicyness (NO ****) :biggrin:.. hows the fam . , man i cant wait to see your 6tre @ Phx show, 



 CADILLAC JAY


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 9 2011, 11:37 PM~19553255
> *:cheesy: dam thats some sick work
> *


X2


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 10 2011, 08:42 PM~19561203
> *
> What up Mark ? Thanks u. You in s.v.?
> *


 :yes: back in town..hows everything in PHX


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 10 2011, 10:39 PM~19562600
> *X2
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 11 2011, 11:35 PM~19572451
> *:yes: back in town..hows everything in PHX
> *


Cool Thing are good. Hopefully bust out my 83 soon. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 12 2011, 12:02 PM~19574911
> *Cool Thing are good. Hopefully bust out my 83 soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: just waitin on your 7am call/text ==> :h5: i got you bROther 

:420: till than :420: :420: :drama: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

nice werk homie


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

any more pics of engrving work.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 7 2011, 12:09 PM~19528575
> *Nice work Jay as always... bout time you started your topic!.....
> *


x2 Jay is a shy quiet guy but he does bad ass work. Glad to see him finally getting the props he deserves


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 7 2011, 11:09 PM~19531605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I think I want the Lex painted like that next time I'm diggin those colors together :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Jan 7 2011, 11:55 PM~19532022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my whip so if you don't know now you know. That's how I roll in my daily hooptie.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 12 2011, 09:35 AM~19572451
> *:yes: back in town..hows everything in PHX
> *


If you're back why haven't you hit me up then fool? :twak: you know I'm still down here.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 09:15 PM~19579831
> *Damn I think I want the Lex painted like that next time I'm diggin those colors together :thumbsup:
> *


X2 .. BUT SINCE YOUR POCKET ARE WAY DEEPER THAN MINE.. I KNOW YOU WILL GET YOURS PAINTED FIRST & GET A STITCHED SHIRT TO MATCH IT :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 12 2011, 09:21 PM~19579926
> *That's my whip so if you don't know now you know. That's how I roll in my daily hooptie.
> *


This is the TONY-O that PHX get to see


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 12 2011, 08:56 PM~19580376
> *This is the TONY-O that PHX  get to see
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 13 2011, 06:56 AM~19580376
> *This is the TONY-O that PHX  get to see
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Jan 12 2011, 04:36 PM~19577596-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill post up more when i finish what im working on.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Jan 12 2011, 08:13 PM~19579807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Side molding Lf & Rt side for nip/tuck's roadmaster


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 13 2011, 11:00 AM~19585072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: 

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 13 2011, 10:00 AM~19585072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's clean......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

More of Jay's work that he did on his bike a few years ago:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 13 2011, 10:00 AM~19585072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of tool do you use to do this engraving?


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 13 2011, 10:00 AM~19585072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 


:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 16 2011, 09:14 AM~19611413
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
I've been waitin to see that Roady in a while. I bet it looks better with its new makeover.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I see a bike wheel in the reflection :scrutinize:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 13 2011, 10:00 AM~19585072
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL+Jan 16 2011, 09:22 PM~19615147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 






CADILLAC JAY</span>


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Windshield Trim on my 83 Fleetwood.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Drivers window trim .for my 83 cadi.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Drivers side seat trim for my 83
All parts still need to be chromed.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 18 2011, 01:01 AM~19621526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 17 2011, 04:01 PM~19621526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 17 2011, 04:05 PM~19621571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN... JAY you going to be fucking up the game when you bust out.. 

looks b e a u tiful... 

 changin the game one engraving at a time :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 17 2011, 03:11 PM~19621628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 17 2011, 03:01 PM~19621526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's fucking tight bRO....


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Jan 18 2011, 07:43 PM~19633927
> *LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


Thank you


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 18 2011, 09:45 PM~19635235
> *Man that's fucking tight bRO....
> *


Tried a different style! Came out ok :biggrin:


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 17 2011, 04:05 PM~19621571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!


----------



## SPIRIT 62 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 17 2011, 03:01 PM~19621526
> *
> 
> 
> ...




aaaaaah man this ones sick :cheesy: reminds me of life after death 64 :cheesy: that came out sweet thoug man


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for Jay


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

Homie does good work


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 16 2011, 11:14 AM~19611413
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 20 2011, 07:51 PM~19653846
> *:wow:
> *


What up Justin?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Jan 21 2011, 02:14 AM~19657371
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 21 2011, 12:43 PM~19660073
> *TTT for Jay
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 22 2011, 09:36 AM~19666449
> *Homie does good work
> *


Its ok :biggrin: What up Tony.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 22 2011, 01:35 PM~19667673
> *:thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the comment Bratt.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 22 2011, 01:51 PM~19667754
> *:wave:
> *


Jay when you busting out the Caddy?? Me and Chawps just started to break mine down.. Gotta get together soon and exchange some ideas for paint homie!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Jan 22 2011, 01:54 PM~19667772
> *Jay when you busting out the Caddy??  Me and Chawps just started to break mine down.. Gotta get together soon and exchange some ideas for paint homie!
> *


Not till i get done with a few project. i got . It should be ready for phx show!
im always down to help out on projects!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

After


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 22 2011, 02:05 PM~19667833
> *After
> 
> 
> ...



Clean man... yeah hit me up during the week so you can swing by the shop homie :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Jan 22 2011, 10:36 AM~19666449
> *Homie does good work
> *


:wave: :h5: 

whats up T .. bROther from another mother i never met.. :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 22 2011, 03:05 PM~19667833
> *After
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: 
:h5: 




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 16 2011, 10:14 AM~19611413
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

<span style=\'color:red\'>REMEMBER! STRETCHING IS ALWAYS GOOD FOR THE BODY :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

nice work jay. shit looking tight like a virgins pussy.  

will i be seeing you at this years lrm phx?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 22 2011, 03:05 PM~19667833
> *After</span>
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1101/7Picture.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 23 2011, 02:56 PM~19675365
> *nice work jay. shit looking tight like a virgins pussy.
> 
> will i be seeing you at this years lrm phx?
> *


Thanks.You showing again this year?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 23 2011, 08:41 PM~19678321
> *Thanks.You showing again this year?
> *


welcome. yea, i got somthing new in store for this year. infact its in danials shop at modern art getting prepped for paint now. just need to send the payment to him so he can start. lets just say this will be another big baller in training for the bike world.


----------



## BIGGATO799 (May 8, 2008)

good work jay! PM me on a frame and paint job for the elco. frame is off and body is on a dolly.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PASSIONATE63_@Jan 24 2011, 12:08 AM~19680057
> *welcome. yea, i got somthing new in store for this year. infact its in danials shop at modern art getting prepped for paint now. just need to send the payment to him so he can start.  lets just say this will be another big baller in training for the bike world.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGGATO799_@Jan 25 2011, 03:20 AM~19690894
> *good work jay! PM me on a frame and paint job for the elco. frame is off and body is on a dolly.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

nice work i would like to get prices on engraving :cheesy:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

:0 damn bRO you be getting down. :0


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 25 2011, 09:51 PM~19698350
> *:0 damn bRO you be getting down. :0
> *


HELL YA HE IS... HIS WORK IS SICK


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 26 2011, 09:16 PM~19709039
> *HELL YA HE IS... HIS WORK IS SICK
> *


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 25 2011, 08:49 PM~19698320
> *nice work i would like to get prices on engraving :cheesy:
> *


Let me know what u got that needs to get done.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 25 2011, 08:51 PM~19698350
> *:0 damn bRO you be getting down. :0
> *


Thats bro!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Some parts i just finished up!  Ready for chrome!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 27 2011, 10:24 PM~19713437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty damn aggressive engraving right there :guns:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 27 2011, 12:24 PM~19713437
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Hell yeah!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 27 2011, 12:19 PM~19713401
> *Let me know what u got that needs to get done.
> *



IF ITS CHROMED WILL IT HAVE TO GET CHROMED AGAIN


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Jan 27 2011, 10:48 PM~19719267
> *IF ITS CHROMED WILL IT HAVE TO GET CHROMED AGAIN
> *


 :yes: Have the chrome shop strip and polish the parts before getting em engraved!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 28 2011, 07:14 PM~19725669
> *:wave:
> *


What up Justin? I was over at Chawps spot and was checking out your ride Looks better in person pic dont do it justice!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 28 2011, 11:17 PM~19727679
> *What up Justin? I was over at Chawps spot and was checking out your ride Looks better in person pic dont do it justice!
> *


Thans Jay, Cars at modern arte now being striped and leafed, Ill hopefully have new pics in next week,


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 29 2011, 12:17 AM~19727679
> *What up Justin? I was over at Chawps spot and was checking out your ride Looks better in person pic dont do it justice!
> *


x2


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Jan 7 2011, 02:33 PM~19531806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Jan 26 2011, 10:16 PM~19709039
> *HELL YA HE IS... HIS WORK IS SICK
> *


i know who i am sending all my stuff to, on the new project :0


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup Jay!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 2 2011, 01:45 AM~19764420
> *i know who i am sending all my stuff to, on the new project :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup Jay lookin forward to working with you on some TNT projects this year.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 2 2011, 12:45 AM~19764420
> *i know who i am sending all my stuff to, on the new project :0
> *


Just let me know when your ready! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 2 2011, 08:03 AM~19765380
> *Wassssup Jay!
> *


What up! Ill get with u tomorrow or Monday to drop off those parts!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Feb 3 2011, 07:50 AM~19775953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forsure ! We can either use that one frame or do a completly new one!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A hub i did! now just got to paint and reassemble the rim.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 4 2011, 02:23 AM~19779664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2011, 04:23 PM~19779664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 3 2011, 07:35 PM~19781382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brothas!


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

ttt


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2011, 06:23 PM~19779664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what are you using for engraving


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2011, 05:10 PM~19779554
> *Pick up my paint for the caddy Hope your ready to help me sand me car! :biggrin:
> *


hell ya. hit me up im ready... :biggrin: 

start any time 
mwf = noon 
t th = 9am


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2011, 05:23 PM~19779664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: 

:boink:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Feb 3 2011, 10:14 PM~19783333
> *hell ya. hit me up im ready... :biggrin:
> 
> start any time
> ...


  ill let you know!


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)

Damn homie! Any full pics of this thing? I'm loving it! How much for something like this?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

What's up Jay hopefully I have my car ready for u in March or April


----------



## unfinishd_buisness (Sep 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Feb 6 2011, 07:03 PM~19803961
> *What's up Jay hopefully I have my car ready for u in March or April
> *


Sounds good!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Feb 6 2011, 01:21 PM~19801961-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Badd Ass work Jay :thumbsup: I might be getting with you sometime this year :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

RO! :biggrin:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Feb 10 2011, 02:17 PM~19837362
> *RO! :biggrin:
> *


what up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Perfect Sin (Sep 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 17 2011, 03:01 PM~19621526
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie-i didnt know you can do all that- i taught you jus drank beer all day :biggrin: 

That Lil Ez?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 9 2011, 09:21 PM~19832104
> *Badd Ass work Jay :thumbsup: I might be getting with you sometime this year :biggrin:
> *


Im always looking for something to do!Just hit me up.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Perfect Sin_@Feb 11 2011, 08:32 PM~19848533
> *Damn homie-i didnt know you can do all that- i taught you jus drank beer all day  :biggrin:
> 
> That Lil Ez?
> *


 :roflmao: Thats what happen when all the beers gone!i get creative and shit!

Yeah that Lil E's! just got to buff it out!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@Feb 12 2011, 12:09 PM~19852356
> *
> *


What up Tony ? :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 11 2011, 11:40 PM~19849676
> *Im always looking for something to do!Just hit me up.
> *


 :biggrin: 
hows my side pieces coming. ready for pick up? 
I need to swing by and get the dash and radio and a few extra parts left @ your place.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Feb 14 2011, 04:19 PM~19868993
> *:biggrin:
> hows my side pieces coming. ready for pick up?
> I need to swing by and get the dash and radio and a few extra parts left @ your place.
> *


nope not yet. or i can drop em off? either way


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 16 2011, 12:42 PM~19884163
> *nope not yet. or i can drop em off? either way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Feb 17 2011, 07:53 PM~19896952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Tony?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Rim for my continental kit painted and ready to install.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Painted the continental kit. Might repaint it?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Rim i painted a while back.


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2011, 05:30 PM~19952357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bRO


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2011, 04:30 PM~19952357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2011, 05:30 PM~19952357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats clean bRO :wow:


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 24 2011, 04:30 PM~19952357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got damn!!!!! :0 jay u bad :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Q-DEVILLE+Feb 25 2011, 07:15 AM~19957537-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys but i wasn't feeling it . So i Repainted it. Came out much better 2nd time. ill post pic when i finish!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 26 2011, 05:59 PM~19968418
> *Thanks Guys but i wasn't feeling it . So i Repainted it. Came out much better 2nd time. ill post pic when i finish!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 26 2011, 05:59 PM~19968418
> *Thanks Guys but i wasn't feeling it . So i Repainted it. Came out much better 2nd time. ill post pic when i finish!
> *


  

:biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2011, 01:13 PM~20027791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 6 2011, 12:13 PM~20027791
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass man.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 8 2011, 08:42 PM~20046020
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness+Mar 8 2011, 04:29 PM~20044461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the pics of the stripping, looks good!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Mar 8 2011, 07:42 PM~20046020
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 8 2011, 10:32 PM~20047577
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


 :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

sup Jay still waiting for a call homie hit me up... i need a quote


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 9 2011, 08:00 PM~20054430
> *:wave:
> Saw the pics of the stripping, looks good!
> *


Thanks man, Hopefully in next month car will be done enough to drive. BTW, What was that last mural on?


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 9 2011, 09:28 PM~20054724
> *Thanks man, Hopefully in next month car will be done enough to drive. BTW, What was that last mural on?
> *


justin, if you like that mural, come by the house and check out what jay laided out for me to bust out at the PHX show. 

TTT for bad ass work


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Mar 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20054703
> *sup Jay still waiting for a call homie hit me up... i need a quote
> *


Sent u pm did u get it?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Glove box redone


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Bike parts ready for chrome


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 10 2011, 09:51 PM~20064064
> *Sent u pm did u get it?
> *


Yeah I got it...now its just me laging... ill give you a call when I get off work


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 11 2011, 12:47 AM~20065399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem whenever u get a chance!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

SNEEK PEEK  :nicoderm:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 10 2011, 09:54 PM~20064098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 13 2011, 11:53 AM~20080809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 10 2011, 09:52 PM~20064077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much for something like that done on my roadmaster? Front and back dash.


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 20 2011, 07:18 AM~20133441
> *ttt
> *


:wave: sup bro


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mike1034+Mar 22 2011, 05:44 PM~20153923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: fellow ROadmaster


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 23 2011, 10:02 AM~20160100
> *Cadillac Jay is the man that can hook up your ride with some clean murals..:thumbsup:
> 
> you can see the stuff he did on my ROady at the PHOENIX Lowrider Super show  :biggrin:
> ...


Kool ill see ya there.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Mar 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20153923
> *How much for something like that done on my roadmaster? Front and back dash.
> *


Depends on the size of the piece ? send me a pic cause i know your building a custom dash for your ride right?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 23 2011, 10:02 AM~20160100
> *Cadillac Jay is the man that can hook up your ride with some clean murals..:thumbsup:
> 
> you can see the stuff he did on my ROady at the PHOENIX Lowrider Super show  :biggrin:
> ...


Im waiting for u to bust out so we can put up pics.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Mar 14 2011, 07:49 AM~20087016
> *:0
> *


Will have some more parts for u soon!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

the latest bike parts


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Bike Head badge


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 25 2011, 09:39 PM~20182731
> *Will have some more parts for u soon!!
> *


 :0


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 24 2011, 01:50 PM~20170349
> *Depends on the size of the piece ? send me a pic cause i know your building a custom dash for your ride right?
> *


If u go. On my project ride on page 1 is the dash un glassed iam fiberglassing it right now


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I need some pedal car parts engraved. pm me some of your prices and turn around time.Letme know if you need pics.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by az71monte_@Mar 29 2011, 09:37 PM~20214748
> *I need some pedal car parts engraved. pm me some of your prices and turn around time.Letme know if you need pics.
> *


PM'ed


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Mar 9 2011, 08:26 PM~20054703
> *sup Jay still waiting for a call homie hit me up... i need a quote
> *


 :0 :0 :0 you must be ballin now :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 11 2011, 12:47 AM~20065399
> *:biggrin:
> *



we should have jay put murals on your lac :cheesy:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

What up brothers, looking for a NEW engraver. I need to get this piece engraved. its the cowl panel on a 76 caprice bumper 40' long "only the middle section" I'll get it chromed. Please PM me on price quote and address to send to. 

RFFR

:biggrin: :biggrin: KrAkR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

What do you charge to mural out a lower dash, door jams and in the indentions of trunk.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 7 2011, 02:12 PM~19532196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Mar 30 2011, 02:26 PM~20219957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm'ed You


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Mar 30 2011, 04:21 PM~20221036
> *What do you charge to mural out a lower dash, door jams and in the indentions of trunk.
> *


I gave childsplay a quote but add 50 for the trunk area!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 30 2011, 08:05 PM~20223044
> *I gave childsplay a quote but add 50 for the trunk area!
> *


PM Sent.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 30 2011, 09:36 PM~20224121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: That engraving looks sick.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~+Mar 30 2011, 09:36 PM~20224121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Adding to an allready bad ass paint job Done by MadOne!
:thumbsup: 


Here you go Orlando!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az+Mar 30 2011, 07:23 PM~20222563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Replyed


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

The Latest Parts


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 31 2011, 01:36 PM~20228233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 30 2011, 09:36 PM~20224121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie Dat looks clean!!


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey homie how much to do my front bumpers? I can do it but I work to much  pm


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Fucking clean work homie....


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2011, 10:17 AM~20218085
> *we should  have jay put murals on your lac  :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah... some big ass titties... I don't even care if they have a face... just torso and titties!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Mar 31 2011, 10:06 PM~20232104
> *Hell yeah... some big ass titties... I don't even care if they have a face... just torso and titties!
> *


Engrave some titties on your chrome. :cheesy:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 1 2011, 03:30 AM~20234037
> *Engrave some titties on your chrome.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~nip/tuck~_@Mar 31 2011, 07:05 PM~20230924
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Mar 31 2011, 07:14 PM~20230996
> *Damn homie Dat looks clean!!
> *


Thanks Mike.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Mar 31 2011, 09:03 PM~20232058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were going to do that to your ride saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Mar 31 2011, 07:24 PM~20231614
> *Hey homie how much to do my front bumpers? I can do it but I work to much  pm
> *


i mean how much to engrave my bumpers on my cutty? thanks


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 31 2011, 12:38 PM~20228245
> *Thanks Justin!
> 
> PM Replyed
> *


np man thats one of the pictures Id picked out from doing a google image search


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by shoresmokesalot760_@Apr 1 2011, 05:44 PM~20238454
> *i mean how much to engrave my bumpers on my cutty? thanks
> *


Pmed


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

whats up jay.. you keeping busy with all the work you have so far......

you have tiime to pattern out the hood,roof and trunk of my new surprise?
buy the may 1st show or for sure by the may 15th phx,show?


rob / dragon ball-z
-ROLLERZ ONLY PHX-


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@Apr 8 2011, 11:40 AM~20291449
> *whats up jay.. you keeping busy with all the work you have so far......
> 
> you have tiime to pattern out the hood,roof and trunk of my new surprise?
> ...


 :thumbsup: good for you ROb


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@Apr 8 2011, 10:40 AM~20291449
> *whats up jay.. you keeping busy with all the work you have so far......
> 
> you have tiime to pattern out the hood,roof and trunk of my new surprise?
> ...


Probably wont be able to have it for the may 1st show getting ready to paint this car im working on.So he can show it at that show. But i can start it after i finish His.and have it ready for the Phx show on the 15th. You never sent me that pic of the car? Send it to me so i can come up with some ideas.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DRAGON BALL-Z_@Apr 8 2011, 11:40 AM~20291449
> *whats up jay.. you keeping busy with all the work you have so far......
> 
> you have tiime to pattern out the hood,roof and trunk of my new surprise?
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 8 2011, 08:36 PM~20295450
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Mar 25 2011, 09:41 PM~20182749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i already know what those are. :cheesy: 

sick work jay. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 8 2011, 09:36 PM~20295450
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

never gets old


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 8 2011, 08:36 PM~20295450
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT its GOKU!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF+Apr 8 2011, 08:36 PM~20295450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20330243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost Ready to go cruising!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@Apr 14 2011, 07:58 PM~20341480
> *Almost Ready to go cruising!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20330243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@Apr 13 2011, 02:33 PM~20330243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love the way that bish turned out


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

I want to start with something small "test the waters" give me a quote on this 2...they are the side grill pieces. Its just the top part with line and dots only...No shading they are little bigger then a door handle...Ill take alot more parts to Phoenix to the supershow and you can give me prices for the rest...

Thanks, RO Brother


RFFR "El Chuco Chapter"


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal+Apr 21 2011, 02:54 PM~20390267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Apr 22 2011, 01:00 PM~20397149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@Apr 14 2011, 06:58 PM~20341480
> *Almost Ready to go cruising!
> *



:cheesy: you get to ride in the back i alreay called shot gun :happysad: :biggrin: sup jay

that car came out clean foo


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 26 2011, 08:54 AM~20422204
> *:cheesy:  you get to ride in the back  i alreay called shot gun :happysad:  :biggrin:    sup jay
> 
> that car came out  clean foo  *


x 94,000


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Parts have been sent will bring more to phoenix...Then we can talk about doing the whole chapter....


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 3 2011, 01:24 PM~20475877
> *Parts have been sent will bring more to phoenix...Then we can talk about doing the whole chapter....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

keepin you busy :biggrin:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:boink:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps+Apr 26 2011, 07:54 AM~20422204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 3 2011, 12:24 PM~20475877
> *Parts have been sent will bring more to phoenix...Then we can talk about doing the whole chapter....
> *


Cool. ill talk with u soon


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Hope this helps...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 6 2011, 07:09 AM~20496357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

T T T


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN TO CADILLAC JAY FOR THE BEAUTIFUL WORK ...


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

WATER DROPS AND STRIPING


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 10 2011, 06:57 PM~20525483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 10 2011, 06:51 PM~20525439
> *THANKS AGAIN TO CADILLAC JAY FOR THE BEAUTIFUL WORK ...
> 
> 
> ...


Your Welcome Brother!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Are those all your ex ladies you had airbrushed on your car :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 12 2011, 02:38 AM~20535765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my other baby momma's :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

T~T~T


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Left the Nardi at my shop, still have taillights getting polished...show some pics of the engraving when ever you have a chance...

Thanks, Krakr :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~MASTERPIECE~_@May 10 2011, 06:51 PM~20525439
> *THANKS AGAIN TO CADILLAC JAY FOR THE BEAUTIFUL WORK ...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice congrats .....


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE_47_@May 17 2011, 09:07 PM~20574364
> *Nice congrats .....
> *


THX TONY :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@May 17 2011, 10:40 AM~20570616
> *Left the Nardi at my shop, still have taillights getting polished...show some pics of the engraving when ever you have a chance...
> 
> Thanks, Krakr  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah thats what they told me. Good meeting you. and ill post pics as soon as i get a few parts done!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats to Orlando (MASTERPIECE)1st Place 90's -newer! PHX LRM 2011!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 18 2011, 11:30 AM~20578291
> *Congrats to Orlando (MASTERPIECE)1st Place 90's -newer! PHX LRM 2011!
> *


thx bRO.. i got a lot of compliments on murals and engraving..

keep up the good work bRO.. :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 18 2011, 10:14 AM~20578196
> *Yeah thats what they told me. Good meeting you. and ill post pics as soon as i get a few parts done!
> *


Thanks...TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

What up Krazy KrakR, heres a few pic of the parts.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Air cleaner


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

To lines engraved in.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 19 2011, 04:39 PM~20588004
> *What up Krazy KrakR,  heres a few pic of the  parts.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work :wow:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY+May 19 2011, 05:39 PM~20588004-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

NICE...TTT... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 19 2011, 04:58 PM~20588105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful work homie what do you use to do the engraving if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

What up jay, it was good kickin it at the strip club with ya!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 04:56 PM~20595310
> *What up jay, it was good kickin it at the strip club with ya!
> *


hell yeah!!!! Titties in our face!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

:boink:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 20 2011, 06:53 PM~20596059
> *:boink:
> *


This fucken guy!!!!!! :h5:



Slappin the shit outta some stripper ass!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life+May 20 2011, 04:56 PM~20595310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@May 20 2011, 06:55 PM~20596071
> *This fucken guy!!!!!! :h5:
> Slappin the shit outta some stripper ass!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: Trying to get us kicked out :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 20 2011, 04:54 PM~20595298
> *beautiful work homie what do you use to do the engraving if you dont mind me asking??
> *


Chisel type engraver .


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 20 2011, 08:32 PM~20596282
> *:roflmao: Trying to get us kicked out :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

Nothing was going to happen. As long I kept throwing money.
 

Werent their other people slapping ass too. After they saw me.
Good times!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 20 2011, 06:24 PM~20595840
> *hell yeah!!!! Titties in our face!!!!!!!!
> *



i always miss the fun stuff


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@May 21 2011, 02:12 AM~20597878
> *i always miss the fun stuff
> *


x2


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 20 2011, 07:44 PM~20596339
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Nothing was going to happen. As long I kept throwing money.
> ...


I was face deep in pussy! :biggrin:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 20 2011, 07:35 PM~20596294
> *Chisel type engraver .
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE I HAVE A HARD TIME GETTING MY LINES TO LOOK LIKE THAT STILL LEARNING HA HA HA THANKS FOR THE REPLY!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Latest Mural just finished!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 26 2011, 02:04 PM~20634480
> *Latest Mural just finished!
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Finished piece


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 26 2011, 04:11 PM~20634530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY+May 26 2011, 02:07 PM~20634501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: SICK HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY+May 26 2011, 02:10 PM~20634516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elspock84+May 26 2011, 02:15 PM~20634559-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Murals on Orlandos car.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 26 2011, 03:11 PM~20634530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! Fucking badass


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 27 2011, 02:13 AM~20639010
> *Damn! Fucking badass
> *


We still going to do your firewall? i got a few ideas! :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 26 2011, 03:11 PM~20634530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 26 2011, 06:28 PM~20636097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Engraving for KrAzY KrAkR . Allmost finished!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Do u need the label? or can i take it off?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Got the design down .now time to engrave!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC JAY_@May 27 2011, 09:24 AM~20639970
> *We still going to do your firewall? i got a few ideas! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: An the dash, The body, some other stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@May 28 2011, 03:17 AM~20645540
> *:yes:  An the dash, The body, some other stuff.  :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 27 2011, 05:06 PM~20642542
> *:0  :0 NICE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@May 27 2011, 04:06 PM~20642542
> *:0  :0 X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

T.t.t.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

* Yeah Buddy *


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

*Bad Ass*

It looks good Jay...No label on the radiator plate...Haveing a hard time on this new Layitlow...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*ttt!!!*


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> It looks good Jay...No label on the radiator plate...Haveing a hard time on this new Layitlow...


Ok cool i'll remove it. Yeah i hear ya!! I shipped out the 2 little grill ends today.Finished the Air cleaner also shipping that in the next day or two!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Air Cleaner Ready to go!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT for cadillac jay


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

nice job jay


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Air Cleaner Ready to go!!





~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> TTT for cadillac jay





roamilcar said:


> nice job jay


Thank You !!


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Ill send some $$$ this weekend, my friend is useing my nardi for a show then ill send it with some motor parts...TTT...Thanks Jay...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Ill send some $$$ this weekend, my friend is useing my nardi for a show then ill send it with some motor parts...TTT...Thanks Jay...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Allright Sound good!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Ill send some $$$ this weekend, my friend is useing my nardi for a show then ill send it with some motor parts...TTT...Thanks Jay...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


$$ :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BAD ASS!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Think im going to change the color on the 2dr bigbody?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

DO IT


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

AZ TTT!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Just a Few of the parts completed lately 








Close up









Will Post more later


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Just a Few of the parts completed lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 beautiful work Jay..


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looking good Jay...putting some nice detail in your work...TTT...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Just a Few of the parts completed lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siiiick


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Just a Few of the parts completed lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's looking good, Jay


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Man ur getting better and better... good work bRO!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> beautiful work Jay..





KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Looking good Jay...putting some nice detail in your work...TTT...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





rc4life said:


> siiiick





elphoenixquetzal said:


> :worship::worship::worship:





AZ WAR CHIEF said:


>





51gjr said:


> It's looking good, Jay





:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man ur getting better and better... good work bRO!


 Thanks Guys. Appreciate the positive feedback!:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

More parts Finished


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

I Will Post a few more tomorrow after i finish them!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


hell yeah thats bad ass thanks brother :thumbsup:


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

nice pices jay:worship:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Jay getting down...Looking Good...Waiting to get my parts from the chromer then Ill post them...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Jay getting down...Looking Good...Waiting to get my parts from the chromer then Ill post them...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah i want to see the end result!:x:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TonyO said:


> hell yeah thats bad ass thanks brother :thumbsup:


Better pics


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Jay getting down...Looking Good...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Shipping this out tomorrow .


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man ur getting better and better... good work bRO!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Better pics


Are these Tony O parts? If so you should of waited a whole year then engraved them. :happysad:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Then wait another year to ship them. :0


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


*Damn look how deep like it gets. We need to redo my parts in the furture.*


----------



## Dwaen (Jun 16, 2011)

Cadilac is my favorite car and it has been my favorite through many years and here i have seen good images and are taken nicely here.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


 


CADILLAC JAY said:


>


 



CADILLAC JAY said:


> Better pics







CADILLAC JAY said:


>


DANG!! Jay you been a busy bee.. all your work is beauttiful.. keep up the good work.
Gene and I will stop by this week to drop off more stuff to get engraved.. 
plus might get that big part to you to finish up, that one you and i discussed the other day..


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> DANG!! Jay you been a busy bee.. all your work is beauttiful.. keep up the good work.
> Gene and I will stop by this week to drop off more stuff to get engraved..
> plus might get that big part to you to finish up, that one you and i discussed the other day..


Thanks Brotha. Yeah if u need me to do that big part just let me know!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Are these Tony O parts? If so you should of waited a whole year then engraved them. :happysad:





AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Then wait another year to ship them. :0


:rofl::rofl:Thats messed up !



AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> *Damn look how deep like it gets. We need to redo my parts in the furture.*


Yeah my engraving is 10x better. Im down .Once the elcos done ? we can redo them!:biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

nice ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

supercoolguy said:


> nice ttt


Thanks supercoolguy!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

howabout some murals for the chuky mobile homes


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

danny chawps said:


> howabout some murals for the chuky mobile homes


Im down just let me know ! So i can squeeze it in!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> TTT


:wave: What Up !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Radiator cover

























Finished and Heading to Texas!


----------



## chuy602 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

chuy602 said:


> View attachment 327674


True shit......


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Bad A$$ Jay...Will send more parts... soon as I get back... TTT...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Radiator cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Bad A$$ Jay...Will send more parts... soon as I get back... TTT...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Allright Brotha!!


----------



## Q-DEVILLE (Apr 12, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Radiator cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Q-DEVILLE said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Have a happy and safe 4th of july...Check your PP account...:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Have a happy and safe 4th of july...Check your PP account...:thumbsup:


Thanks Bro you have a safe 4th of july too! Keep an eye out. Shipped out 1 box Today.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Yeah i want to see the end result!:x:


hope mine come out just as bad ass.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

wait i meant these ones. 


CADILLAC JAY said:


> Better pics


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Raguness said:


> wait i meant these ones.


They'll be bad ass!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Jay got his own website :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice Website will post the finished parts when when done from the chromer...

TTT 

Thanks, Jay


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Jay got his own website :thumbsup:


 What did u think? 


KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Nice Website will post the finished parts when when done from the chromer...
> 
> TTT
> 
> Thanks, Jay


Thanks. Looking forward to seeing to finished result!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey are those my dummy lights on your web site????


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Just sent the nardi...also need to get a price on some KOs 3 wing, and valve covers...Thanks...jay :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Good website shows all the pics of your work.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Hey are those my dummy lights on your web site????


Yeah!:yes:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Just sent the nardi...also need to get a price on some KOs 3 wing, and valve covers...Thanks...jay :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cool !! ill keep an eye out! I will be shipping out the 2 big pieces tomorrow! so look for those in the mail soon! PM sent!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Good website shows all the pics of your work.


Yeah Most of it i need to take pics of everything now . i didn't before.


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

AZ WAR CHIEF said:


> Good website shows all the pics of your work.


x100 very clean site bRO..


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

NICE WEB SITE!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> x100 very clean site bRO..





elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE WEB SITE!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Here u go krazy krakr.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Here's something else i finished up. More pic of finished (Raw)parts up on my website!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
CADILLAC JAY roamilcar+

What up Jose!! Check out my website Tell me what u think! I haven't forgotten about sending u a pic of the taylor tot! but trust me, you'll be happy with the end result!! Ill call you before i come down !


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

ok mister no problem.


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

nice web side mister claen work.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
CADILLAC JAY 51gjr

Did u get my text ? Swing By like 6 Got a couple parts done.


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

what up mister.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> nice web side mister claen work.





roamilcar said:


> what up mister.


Thanks Bro! Nothing much just working! trying to finish all this parts i got!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Finished these up Today!!


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

nice job jay like always.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> nice job jay like always.


Thanks:biggrin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

*More stuff for Jay.....*










4 RO backing plates
4 dump blocks
4 top of tanks
4 blocks

Taking apart and getting the chrome striped...going to keep u busy Jay...
RFFR


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt.. beautiful work jay


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> 4 RO backing plates
> 4 dump blocks
> 4 top of tanks
> 4 blocks
> ...



Cool Bro.!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> ttt.. beautiful work jay


Thanks!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Latest Paint work!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few More Engraved parts done!


----------



## cruisingoldies13 (Feb 17, 2010)

Chale Homie Te Dejas Cair Para Pintar Y para hacer engraved


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Fresh from the chromer...

The flash keeps getting in the pic if not it would be dark..

TTT to Jay...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Fresh from the chromer...
> 
> The flash keeps getting in the pic if not it would be dark..
> 
> TTT to Jay...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks! Krazy Krakr


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

T.T.T.


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT...CK OUT HIS WEBSITE !!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> TTT...CK OUT HIS WEBSITE !!!!!!!


What up Tony!:wave:


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

what up jay


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> what up jay


What UP Jose.:wave:.Ship My K.O.s  Getting ready to paint my ride so im going need em soon!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Just need to block and mock up my 90 panels. Then i can paint it!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Grill for a 54 Chevy


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Custom Upper A-arms


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

*jay*

ok miser:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Back Side


----------



## thestrongsurvive (May 1, 2007)

Hey bro trying to get some work done on my cadi give me a call 623 418 5717.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

*Kicking A$$, Thanks Jay*


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BADEST 1 MAN DREAM TEAM...


----------



## sixtripin (Aug 12, 2009)

It was coo chopping it up with you and will be hearing from me asap homie.You seem like coo peeps.:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

thestrongsurvive said:


> Hey bro trying to get some work done on my cadi give me a call 623 418 5717.


Ill call u tomorrow!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> *Kicking A$$, Thanks Jay*


You should be getting something in the mail soon!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> TTT FOR THE BADEST 1 MAN DREAM TEAM...


Thanks Bro!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

sixtripin said:


> It was coo chopping it up with you and will be hearing from me asap homie.You seem like coo peeps.:thumbsup:


Thanks, It was cool talking with you too! Just let me know when your ready to get those parts done!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatup Jay!!!!!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup Jay!!!!!!!


What UP .


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*TTT!!!!*


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work I need you to down to the Tulsa chapter an paint my 69


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> *TTT!!!!*


:thumbsup: What up!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

trealcha said:


> Nice work I need you to down to the Tulsa chapter an paint my 69


I ll let u know! :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Finished this up this week!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres some of your parts Jose!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

how much 4 a pair the wire looms, valve covers nd pullys 4 a 327 small block but wit the frost look not the dimmples


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

67chevy said:


> how much 4 a pair the wire looms, valve covers nd pullys 4 a 327 small block but wit the frost look not the dimmples


PMed!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Before









After


----------



## rodzr (Jul 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :thumbsup: What up!


Not much I see you have been busy doing bad ass work.. keep it up!!!!!
TTT!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Man ur work keeps getting better bRO!...... that devil head looks real good....


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Look what came out in the new LRM....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Look what came out in the new LRM....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT


NICE getting recognition!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


rodzr said:


> TTT


:thumbsup:


elphoenixquetzal said:


> Not much I see you have been busy doing bad ass work.. keep it up!!!!!
> TTT!!


yeah been crazy busy! but thats a good thing!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Man ur work keeps getting better bRO!...... that devil head looks real good....


Thanks i did another skull on some control arms ill post it later!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Look what came out in the new LRM....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT



Thanks for posting that . Now if only i could get a car Featured in There! :x:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> NICE getting recognition!!


:yes: Orlando Was Happy to see His ride in there.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Lower Control arms top and bottom side shown. New Engraving pic up on my site.


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

what up jay i was busy working on rolling high. what new


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

whats up bRO what do you charge to do scroll work on upper a arms and trailing arms on a 65 text me 7199941738


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Lower Control arms top and bottom side shown. New Engraving pic up on my site.


Those are BAD ASS homie!!! keep it up!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> :yes: Orlando Was Happy to see His ride in there.


I could imagine. Hey free advertisment for you to you know cause people are going to recognize it and they will definately check it out and ask about the engraving!! Keep it up!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> what up jay i was busy working on rolling high. what new


Nothing much just Working . Staying busy Engraving!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

RO4LIFE 719 said:


> whats up bRO what do you charge to do scroll work on upper a arms and trailing arms on a 65 text me 7199941738


Text u in the Morning!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Those are BAD ASS homie!!! keep it up!!!





elphoenixquetzal said:


> I could imagine. Hey free advertisment for you to you know cause people are going to recognize it and they will definately check it out and ask about the engraving!! Keep it up!!


Thanks ! Yeah Im Just waiting till these cars im working on bust out. Vegas  Then people will be able to see may latest work up close!


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

that cool bRO


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Thanks ! Yeah Im Just waiting till these cars im working on bust out. Vegas  Then people will be able to see may latest work up close!


Hell yea!!


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Thanks ! Yeah Im Just waiting till these cars im working on bust out. Vegas  Then people will be able to see may latest work up close!


:yes::yes:hno:hno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KLIQUE_47 said:


> :yes::yes:hno:hno:



:shh::shh:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

More Engraving pic up on my site!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Whatup jay???? Having fun doing Pirate and Chuckys new pieces of shit? Hahaha


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Look what came out in the new LRM....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: TTT





CADILLAC JAY said:


> Thanks for posting that . Now if only i could get a car Featured in There! :x:


Im working on gettin the feature  got a homie helpin me get the word out to LRM to do a shoot.. :x: fingers crossed..

beautiful work Jay, keep up the good work


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Whatup jay???? Having fun doing Pirate and Chuckys new pieces of shit? Hahaha


:no::yessad: Chucky parts this week Pirate parts Next week!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> Im working on gettin the feature  got a homie helpin me get the word out to LRM to do a shoot.. :x: fingers crossed..
> 
> beautiful work Jay, keep up the good work


Thats cool, Good Luck hope u get it! Lowlife mag needs an Orange car for the Cover of nexts months issue hit him up on OG AZSide forum.


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

what up jay


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Thats cool, Good Luck hope u get it! Lowlife mag needs an Orange car for the Cover of nexts months issue hit him up on OG AZSide forum.


well I jumped my own gun :twak:.. was all excited to do a photoshoot during the summer but now my car is on jackstands again gettin upgrades. :buttkick: 
I dont have deep pockets to get all the engraving and chrome done before the shoot.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> well I jumped my own gun :twak:.. was all excited to do a photoshoot during the summer but now my car is on jackstands again gettin upgrades. :buttkick:
> I dont have deep pockets to get all the engraving and chrome done before the shoot.


:twak: Your not suppost to do upgrades till after Vegas.:buttkick: That way its fresh for the new show season. :scrutinize:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> what up jay


What up ! How's the Car coming along?


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

because iam doing custom parts and crome same parts 4 rolling high:thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE_COLORADO (Dec 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

More Parts Finished this week!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

How the Valve covers and breathers coming along? Need to get a price on these parts they will be stripped and ready for engraving...










The rear cowl for my 76 Caprice "only the green areas"










Alertnator bracket and master cylinder cap already prepped for engraving...

Got my finished parts waiting for a better camera will post soon....

TTT Jay


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> How the Valve covers and breathers coming along? Need to get a price on these parts they will be stripped and ready for engraving...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM'ed


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> More Parts Finished this week!


Sick work !!!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Sick work !!!!


Thanks Justin!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT 4 jay


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

~MASTERPIECE~ said:


> TTT 4 jay


TTT!!!


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

As soo as the wheel and front piece is plated i'll post them...Sorry for the flash...TTT JAY


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> As soo as the wheel and front piece is plated i'll post them...Sorry for the flash...TTT JAY




Thanks Brother!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A few more parts Finished!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

those trailing arms look badass homie great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> those trailing arms look badass homie great work :thumbsup:


Thanks,They still need to be chromed!


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> A few more parts Finished!


These look killer, your engraving getting better and better, badass work.


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

badass work jay:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> A few more parts Finished!



:fool2: I want my caddy a ARMS to look like these........


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you do chrome?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

nICE ASS WORK jAY!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Do you do chrome?



No :nosad:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Lunas64 said:


> nICE ASS WORK jAY!!


Thanks Al ! If u or any of your Members need anything hit me up!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

hey jay, you going to vegas?


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

See you in Vegas Jay....TTT RFFR


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> hey jay, you going to vegas?


Nope not this year.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> See you in Vegas Jay....TTT RFFR


Sorry bro i wont be out there this year . But Have Fun and drink a few for me!!


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Sorry bro i wont be out there this year . But Have Fun and drink a few for me!!


Will Do brother....


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

CADDY J' TTT!!


----------



## westcoast_lowlow (Mar 3, 2009)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> No :nosad:


 Where you work out of.. I got some chrome at kerr west. I been thinkin of gettin it engraved once its out. Whats your web site? For some reason its not letting me see it on your profile through mobile


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Where you work out of.. I got some chrome at kerr west. I been thinkin of gettin it engraved once its out. Whats your web site? For some reason its not letting me see it on your profile through mobile


Jay when you do the engraving do you chrome after or before the engraving? Im just curious but to any extent your work is looking sick.


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey homie, wanting to paint my 70 vert this winter and would like to keep it in state. Can you give me your number and maybe rough ball park on some patterns, not too crazy, leafed and striped??? Probably do some engraving, but we can talk about that seperatly. Hit me up, also what kind of turn around? Don't want to lose my car for a year!! thanks


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!! Jay your engraving is badass how u been don't be a stranger ha.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

westcoast_lowlow said:


> Where you work out of.. I got some chrome at kerr west. I been thinkin of gettin it engraved once its out. Whats your web site? For some reason its not letting me see it on your profile through mobile


I work out of my place. If parts are at the plater just have them polish the parts i can engrave em and then take em back to get dipped. No sence in plating parts only to have to re plate em. Just a thought. I still have to make my site accessible via mobile phone.i'll do that tomorrow!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Jay when you do the engraving do you chrome after or before the engraving? Im just curious but to any extent your work is looking sick.


Before! Engrave it then plate it!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

lowlinc93 said:


> Hey homie, wanting to paint my 70 vert this winter and would like to keep it in state. Can you give me your number and maybe rough ball park on some patterns, not too crazy, leafed and striped??? Probably do some engraving, but we can talk about that seperatly. Hit me up, also what kind of turn around? Don't want to lose my car for a year!! thanks


Pm'ed


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

62wildcat said:


> Wow!!!!!!! Jay your engraving is badass how u been don't be a stranger ha.


What up! i just been working! staying busy!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Latest Creation Finally busted out in vegas Took 1st Congrats Tony (Klique47)


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks better in the sun!!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Engraving Finished and on the Car! Got to get better Pic's


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


Getting down like always, I'm two toning the Steering Wheel Gold and Chrome...Will send pics when Done...TTT Jay


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Looks better in the sun!!


This bitch is bad


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

what up


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> what up


What up :wave:u still coming up on the 29th? i'll see u then if u are!


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Great job jay im glad ur staying busy homie


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

yes mister


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt for CADILLACJAY


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

what up jay any pic of my parts done.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> what up jay any pic of my parts done.


I'll Post some up tonight !


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Tony's car that i Painted, along with the Fab and bodywork!


----------



## DRAGON BALL-Z (Mar 11, 2010)

whats up jay.... im gonna need sum engraving done on my new ride, i should have it by this weekend or next weekend for sure! hop your ready


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

DRAGON BALL-Z said:


> whats up jay.... im gonna need sum engraving done on my new ride, i should have it by this weekend or next weekend for sure! hop your ready


Ill Be ready !:thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

roamilcar said:


> what up jay any pic of my parts done.


Call Me


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

TTTNew pics up on the website.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

]


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> TTT


What up Justin?:wave:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> What up Justin?:wave:


Still just working on my project VW. Your engraving is looking sick.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Its been a Minute since i've been on LIL...hows my parts coming out Jay won't make it phoenix so prepare from my under carriage for qoutes ...My sister wants to do some stainless trims, how do you need me to prep them...also im sending that rear piece that goes along the rear window finnally got it back...*TTT Jay *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Justin-Az said:


> Still just working on my project VW. Your engraving is looking sick.


Thanks Justin


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Its been a Minute since i've been on LIL...hows my parts coming out Jay won't make it phoenix so prepare from my under carriage for qoutes ...My sister wants to do some stainless trims, how do you need me to prep them...also im sending that rear piece that goes along the rear window finnally got it back...*TTT Jay *



Ok sounds good i'll let u know.


----------



## trealcha (Sep 29, 2007)

Wassup jay I need a quote on some engraving for 4 knock offs an front an back bumpers on my 69 impala if you have the time an much props from the Tulsa Rollerz chapter


----------



## 64dame (Jul 16, 2011)

what ur phone number


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!! HOPE THIS YEAR GOES EVEN BETTER FOR YOU HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 62wildcat (Dec 8, 2008)

Answer your phone clay been calling u need some work done :facepalm:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

62wildcat said:


> Answer your phone clay been calling u need some work done :facepalm:


:ugh::happysad::yes:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks For the Parts Jay...Will send pics later when installed...Weather is kinda bad right now...*TTT Jay *


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)




----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

bump


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks, Jay 

my sister wants to do more parts now, let me know when you are ready...


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Thanks, Jay
> 
> my sister wants to do more parts now, let me know when you are ready...


Thanks For Posting That Eddie . 

Here are those same Pieces off the car.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Redoing ROLLIN HIGH


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Finished just in time for the Mesa Show.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

My 83


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Mocking up my 90 Panels


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Finished it in time for the Mesa Show Also.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

At the Show.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Latest Mural


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

Chucky Paintz ,Painted the Pedal Car i just Added the Mural.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for Jay :thumbsup:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

I also need to to the wiper arms, and some small stuff off the motor...Let me know when your ready for her car and my hydraulics in mine...

TTT Jay


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Latest Mural


Man thats sick, you got any pics of the whole pedal car?


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Finished it in time for the Mesa Show Also.


nice


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

What up Jay.... swinging by to say whatup bROther.....


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cutty buddy (Feb 11, 2010)

Clean work jay


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

CADILLAC JAY said:


>


This is bad ass.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

CADILLAC JAY said:


> Bike Head badge


Ttt


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Some pics of my motor Jay worked on for my Caprice 76 Glasshouse. hey Jay got some more parts to send you for my Impala 65 SS...





































TTT Jay. Give me a call when you got a chance...


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 1966rag (Dec 24, 2008)

CLEAN WORK


KrAzY KrAkR said:


> Some pics of my motor Jay worked on for my Caprice 76 Glasshouse. hey Jay got some more parts to send you for my Impala 65 SS...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dodgers_fan (Sep 29, 2006)

What up hit me up I need some work done


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT for the Carnalito


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Homie your art is off the charts


----------

